# hibernate: datasource



## nubsi (24. Feb 2012)

ich versuche gerade eine hsql datenbank via hibernate + datasource anzubinden.

folgender code funktioniert zwar ist aber nicht optimal. da ich keine möglichkeit habe das ganze zeug via persistence.xml zu konfigurieren, mache ich es via java code:


```
final Ejb3Configuration configuration = new Ejb3Configuration();
final EntityManagerFactory entityManagerFactory;
final EntityManager manager;
final EntityTransaction transaction;

configuration.addAnnotatedClass(MyAnnotatedClass.class);
configuration.setProperty("hibernate.dialect", "org.hibernate.dialect.HSQLDialect");
configuration.setProperty("hibernate.connection.driver_class", "org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver");
configuration.setProperty("hibernate.connection.username", "sa");
configuration.setProperty("hibernate.connection.password", "");
configuration.setProperty("hibernate.connection.url", "jdbc:hsqldb:mydatabase");
configuration.setProperty("hibernate.hbm2ddl.auto", "create");
configuration.setProperty("hibernate.max_fetch_depth", "3");
configuration.setProperty("hibernate.showSql", "true");

entityManagerFactory = configuration.createEntityManagerFactory();
manager = this.entityManagerFactory.createEntityManager();
transaction = manager.getTransaction();

transaction.begin();
try {
	manager.persist(new MyAnnotatedClass());
	transaction.commit();
} catch(Throwable t) {
	transaction.rollback();
}
```

um jetzt trotzdem ein wenig konfigurationsmöglichkeiten zu haben, wollte ich eine datasource verwenden:

${JBOSS_HOME}/server/default/deploy/mydatasource-ds.xml
[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<datasources>
	<local-tx-datasource>

		<!-- The jndi name of the DataSource, it is prefixed with java:/ -->
		<!-- Datasources are not available outside the virtual machine -->
		<jndi-name>MyDatasourceDS</jndi-name>

		<!-- For in-process persistent db, saved when jboss stops.
		The org.jboss.jdbc.HypersonicDatabase mbean is required for proper db shutdown -->
		<connection-url>jdbc:hsqldb:${jboss.server.data.dir}${/}hypersonic${/}mydatabase</connection-url>

		<!-- The driver class -->
		<driver-class>org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver</driver-class>

		<!-- The login and password -->
		<user-name>sa</user-name>
		<password></password>

		<!-- The minimum connections in a pool/sub-pool. Pools are lazily constructed on first use -->
		<min-pool-size>5</min-pool-size>

		<!-- The maximum connections in a pool/sub-pool -->
		<max-pool-size>20</max-pool-size>

		<!-- The time before an unused connection is destroyed -->
		<idle-timeout-minutes>0</idle-timeout-minutes>

		<!-- Use the security domain defined in conf/login-config.xml -->
		<security-domain>HsqlDbRealm</security-domain>

		<!-- HSQL DB benefits from prepared statement caching -->
		<prepared-statement-cache-size>32</prepared-statement-cache-size>

		<!-- corresponding type-mapping in the standardjbosscmp-jdbc.xml (optional) -->
		<metadata>
		<type-mapping>Hypersonic SQL</type-mapping>
		</metadata>

		<!-- When using in-process (standalone) mode -->
		<depends>jboss:service=Hypersonic,database=mydatabase</depends>

	</local-tx-datasource>

	<!-- For hsqldb accessed from jboss only, in-process (standalone) mode -->
	<mbean code="org.jboss.jdbc.HypersonicDatabase" name="jboss:service=Hypersonic,database=mydatabase">
		<attribute name="Database">mydatabase</attribute>
		<attribute name="InProcessMode">true</attribute>
	</mbean>

</datasources>
[/XML]


```
final Ejb3Configuration configuration = new Ejb3Configuration();
final EntityManagerFactory entityManagerFactory;
final EntityManager manager;
final EntityTransaction transaction;

configuration.addAnnotatedClass(MyAnnotatedClass.class);
configuration.setProperty("hibernate.dialect", "org.hibernate.dialect.HSQLDialect");
configuration.setProperty("connection.datasource", "java:MyDatasourceDS");

entityManagerFactory = configuration.createEntityManagerFactory();
manager = this.entityManagerFactory.createEntityManager();
transaction = manager.getTransaction();

transaction.begin();
try {
	manager.persist(new MyAnnotatedClass());
	transaction.commit();
} catch(Throwable t) {
	transaction.rollback();
}
```

und eben das funktioniert leider nicht. der aufruf von "transaction.begin()" erzeugt eine java.lang.UnsupportedOperationException:


```
java.lang.UnsupportedOperationException: The user must supply a JDBC connection
	at org.hibernate.connection.UserSuppliedConnectionProvider.getConnection(UserSuppliedConnectionProvider.java:30)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.openConnection(ConnectionManager.java:423)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.getConnection(ConnectionManager.java:144)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.JDBCContext.connection(JDBCContext.java:119)
	at org.hibernate.transaction.JDBCTransaction.begin(JDBCTransaction.java:57)
	at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.beginTransaction(SessionImpl.java:1326)
	at org.hibernate.ejb.TransactionImpl.begin(TransactionImpl.java:38)
	...
```

zuvor ist im log noch das hier zu sehen:


```
[SessionFactoryObjectFactory] Not binding factory to JNDI, no JNDI name configured
```

das ganze soll in einem jboss-4.2.3 laufen.
mache ich was falsch?
hab ich was vergessen/übersehen?


----------



## DanZ (24. Feb 2012)

Funktioniert es vielleicht mit "hibernate.connection.datasource" als Propertykey?
Ansonsten könntest du die Datasource auch direkt aus dem JNDI holen und mit .setDataSource in die Config schreiben.
Die Logmeldung bezieht sich auf die Sessionfactory und hat nichts mit dem Datasource Problem zu tun.


----------



## nubsi (27. Feb 2012)

sowohl die verwendung von "hibernate.connection.datasource" als property key als auch die methode setDataSource() sorgt nur für zusätzliche fehler.



DanZ hat gesagt.:


> Die Logmeldung bezieht sich auf die Sessionfactory und hat nichts mit dem Datasource Problem zu tun.



und was muß ich tun, um das problem zu lösen? fehlt etwas in der konfiguration? muß ich eine eigene session factory bauen/definieren?


----------



## DanZ (27. Feb 2012)

Die Meldung sagt nur, dass die SessionFactory nicht im JNDI abgelegt wird - du brauchst sie da ja auch garnicht, weil du sie ja über die EntityManagerFactory direkt im Code hast. Es sollte also kein Problem sein.

Dann mal eine andere Frage: In welchem Context ist der Code in dem du den EntityManager baust? Wie wird der aufgerufen, wo wird der ausgeführt?

Edit: und steht vielleicht im Log noch irgendetwas zur Datasource? Kann sein dass das ganz am Anfang ist.


----------



## nubsi (27. Feb 2012)

DanZ hat gesagt.:


> In welchem Context ist der Code in dem du den EntityManager baust? Wie wird der aufgerufen, wo wird der ausgeführt?



es handelt sich um eine art sub-modul innerhalb eines ejb containers, der seinerseits durch jboss ausgeführt und verwaltet wird.



DanZ hat gesagt.:


> steht vielleicht im Log noch irgendetwas zur Datasource? Kann sein dass das ganz am Anfang ist.



wenn du mit anfang meinst, ob das bei jboss start mitgeladen wird: ja.

beim aufruf von configuration.createEntityManagerFactory() wird unter anderen das hier ausgegeben:


```
...
WARN  [UserSuppliedConnectionProvider] No connection properties specified - the user must supply JDBC connections
...
INFO  [SessionFactoryObjectFactory] Not binding factory to JNDI, no JNDI name configured
```

kann es sein, das ich hier gar keine datasource verwenden kann, sondern stehts eine echte verbindung einstellen muß?


----------



## nubsi (27. Feb 2012)

nachtrag:

mit dem property "hibernate.connection.datasource" => "java:/MyDatasourceDS" scheine ich einerseits auf dem richtigen weg zu sein (zumindest wird nichts ausgegeben wie "datasource not found" oder so). dennoch werden einige exceptions geworfen:


```
INFO  [DatasourceConnectionProvider] Using datasource: java:/MyDatasourceDS
WARN  [JBossManagedConnectionPool] Throwable while attempting to get a new connection: null
org.jboss.resource.JBossResourceException: No matching credentials in Subject!
        at org.jboss.resource.adapter.jdbc.BaseWrapperManagedConnectionFactory.getConnectionProperties(BaseWrapperManagedConnectionFactory.java:404)
        at org.jboss.resource.adapter.jdbc.local.LocalManagedConnectionFactory.createManagedConnection(LocalManagedConnectionFactory.java:149)
        at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.InternalManagedConnectionPool.createConnectionEventListener(InternalManagedConnectionPool.java:619)
        at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.InternalManagedConnectionPool.getConnection(InternalManagedConnectionPool.java:264)
        at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.JBossManagedConnectionPool$BasePool.getConnection(JBossManagedConnectionPool.java:575)
        at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.BaseConnectionManager2.getManagedConnection(BaseConnectionManager2.java:347)
        at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.TxConnectionManager.getManagedConnection(TxConnectionManager.java:330)
        at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.BaseConnectionManager2.allocateConnection(BaseConnectionManager2.java:402)
        at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.BaseConnectionManager2$ConnectionManagerProxy.allocateConnection(BaseConnectionManager2.java:849)
        at org.jboss.resource.adapter.jdbc.WrapperDataSource.getConnection(WrapperDataSource.java:89)
        at org.hibernate.connection.DatasourceConnectionProvider.getConnection(DatasourceConnectionProvider.java:69)
        at org.hibernate.cfg.SettingsFactory.buildSettings(SettingsFactory.java:84)
        at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.buildSettings(Configuration.java:2009)
        at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.buildSessionFactory(Configuration.java:1292)
        at org.hibernate.ejb.Ejb3Configuration.buildEntityManagerFactory(Ejb3Configuration.java:713)
        at org.hibernate.ejb.Ejb3Configuration.createEntityManagerFactory(Ejb3Configuration.java:700)
        ...

WARN  [SettingsFactory] Could not obtain connection metadata
org.jboss.util.NestedSQLException: No matching credentials in Subject!; - nested throwable: (org.jboss.resource.JBossResourceException: No matching credentials in Subject!)
        at org.jboss.resource.adapter.jdbc.WrapperDataSource.getConnection(WrapperDataSource.java:95)
        at org.hibernate.connection.DatasourceConnectionProvider.getConnection(DatasourceConnectionProvider.java:69)
        at org.hibernate.cfg.SettingsFactory.buildSettings(SettingsFactory.java:84)
        at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.buildSettings(Configuration.java:2009)
        at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.buildSessionFactory(Configuration.java:1292)
        at org.hibernate.ejb.Ejb3Configuration.buildEntityManagerFactory(Ejb3Configuration.java:713)
        at org.hibernate.ejb.Ejb3Configuration.createEntityManagerFactory(Ejb3Configuration.java:700)
        ...
Caused by: org.jboss.resource.JBossResourceException: No matching credentials in Subject!
        at org.jboss.resource.adapter.jdbc.BaseWrapperManagedConnectionFactory.getConnectionProperties(BaseWrapperManagedConnectionFactory.java:404)
        at org.jboss.resource.adapter.jdbc.local.LocalManagedConnectionFactory.createManagedConnection(LocalManagedConnectionFactory.java:149)
        at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.InternalManagedConnectionPool.createConnectionEventListener(InternalManagedConnectionPool.java:619)
        at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.InternalManagedConnectionPool.getConnection(InternalManagedConnectionPool.java:264)
        at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.JBossManagedConnectionPool$BasePool.getConnection(JBossManagedConnectionPool.java:575)
        at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.BaseConnectionManager2.getManagedConnection(BaseConnectionManager2.java:347)
        at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.TxConnectionManager.getManagedConnection(TxConnectionManager.java:330)
        at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.BaseConnectionManager2.allocateConnection(BaseConnectionManager2.java:402)
        at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.BaseConnectionManager2$ConnectionManagerProxy.allocateConnection(BaseConnectionManager2.java:849)
        at org.jboss.resource.adapter.jdbc.WrapperDataSource.getConnection(WrapperDataSource.java:89)
        ... 14 more
```


----------



## DanZ (27. Feb 2012)

nimm mal :

[XML] <security-domain>HsqlDbRealm</security-domain>[/XML]

aus deiner Datenbank Config File, wenn du es nicht brauchst.

edit: https://community.jboss.org/message/301181#301181 der hatte vermutlich das gleiche Problem


----------



## nubsi (27. Feb 2012)

ich werd irre... eben noch schnell ("hibernate.hbm2ddl.auto" => "create") hinzugefügt und schon funktioniert es.

besten dank


----------

